# Trane XE-90 problem



## gsetti (Dec 6, 2007)

My Trane furnace XE-90 many times will not start. I go check it and the motor for the induced draft exaust fan is humming and hot to the touch, but not spinning. If I tap it with a light to moderate blow with the back of a srewdriver the motor starts running. I have lubed the bearing in the indicated shaft location and it still does it. The shaft of the motor spins freely and is not binding.
 A friend said it might be the starting capacitor. There is a 4UF capacitor on top of the motor with spade lugs. Does the capacitor sound like the problem? and if so are they readily available.
                                           Thanks for any input...... gsetti


----------



## kok328 (Dec 6, 2007)

Actually, it sounds like the motor is bad.  Test the capacitor and replace as necessary.  Not all motors come w/a capacitor but, this would be the cheaper of the two if you need to guess at the solution.


----------

